# New fresh cycle after negative FET



## mps2529 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello all, 

I am planning to start my final fresh cycle in July. As you can see from my sig, I had non medicated FET in June which was negative. I planned to start a new fresh cycle when my next period starts (in July). My clinic was fine with it, but thought I check has anyone done it before? Or am I rushing too much and should leave at least a month between and not go ahead so quickly? 

Thanks!


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Realise your post was dated few months ago now but is fitting for me and hope others will join in too.  Congratulations on your bfp.  Want to know, if anyone has any stats, are frozen cycles more or less successful or about the same overall?


----------

